# The Good Doctor



## Alexa (Oct 5, 2017)

Anyone follows *The Good Doctor* ? I was skeptical when I watched the trailer the first time, but now I can't wait and see what's going on next.

Shaun Murphy is a young pediatric surgeon with autism and savant syndrome and you cannot watch the series without getting attached to him.


----------



## Alexa (Nov 4, 2017)

Seriously ? No one else interested in this one ? I thought it will be boring after House, but I am completely hooked on the show.


----------



## Lucien21 (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm not that into medical dramas..that being said I have watched the first 5 or 6 episodes.

It seems ok


----------



## Alexa (Nov 4, 2017)

The trailer made me curious, so I keep watching the series. Shaun doesn't look like a severe case of autism. Combined with the fact he has also savant syndrome, this makes him interesting. It was easy hating House in some episodes because of his behaviour. It's really difficult not to love Shaun and want him to succeed.


----------



## Heather Myst (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm hooked on the show too. I loved Freddie Highmore who plays Dr. Murphy in the series ever since his role in August Rush. I pull for Dr. Murphey but the writiers have done a good job in getting me to care about the other characters too.


----------



## Alexa (Nov 4, 2017)

I didn't see Freddie Highmore in other series, but he does a good job in this one. I really believe he is an autiste.

I was suprised to find out this is actually a remake of a korean series.


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm incredibly wary of ableist pity-party stories, and the trailer for this was like "Oh imagine how inspirational it will be to autistic kids if we give this kid a jerb," which made me want to projectile-vomit at the screen. It's why I avoided the hell out of Me Before You (and, oh, it turned out that _yes_ the film's message was "If you're disabled, you should kill yourself to set your partner free").

If the trailer has misrepresented it I'd be very interested to hear it.


----------



## Heather Myst (Nov 4, 2017)

I guess I would be the wrong person to ask because I also loved Me Before You.


----------



## Alexa (Nov 4, 2017)

Shaun has another disadvantage. He is a poor country boy lost in a big city. He is so innocent when trying to understand those around him and so focused when he does what he likes best: saving lives.

I'll give you a few quotes below which may present him in a different perspective than the one from the trailer. After the first 6 episodes, I agree with Dr Glassman when he said Shaun will *handle anything you throw at him.*

*Why were you rude to me when we first met then nicer to me the second time we met and now you want to be my friend? Which time was it that you were pretending?* - Dr. Shaun Murphy

*Aren’t we judged by how we treat people? I don’t mean as doctors. I mean as people. Especially those who don’t have the same advantages that we have. We hire Shaun and we give hope to those people with limitations that those limitations are not what they think they are. That they do have a shot! We hire Shaun and we make this hospital better for it. We hire Shaun and we are better people for it.* - Dr. Aaron Glassman

*I saw a lot of surgeons in medical school. You’re much better than them. I have a lot to learn from you. You’re very arrogant. Do you think that helps you be a good surgeon? Does it hurt you as a person? Is it worth it?* -  Dr. Shaun Murphy

*Just a friendly warning... I know you have no interest in helping Shaun. You figure you'll give him a little authority, he'll screw something up, and then you'll be done with him, and then you'll be done with me. You're right about me. I am getting old and maybe a little emotional. Maybe I over-committed. But you're wrong about Shaun. He's gonna handle anything you throw at him.*Dr. Aaron Glassman


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Nov 5, 2017)

I could give it a go. I used to love Monk, and that was a show that'd occasionally backhand you across the face with the real-world ramifications of PTSD and OCD


----------



## Alexa (Nov 5, 2017)

If you loved Monk, you'll adore Shaun.


----------

